# litpol help!



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Hi all I am planning on getting these(4400 7.4volt ones) packs and wanted to know if it was safe to race offroad with them. Can you also tell me the steps in taking care of them? I will be buying a dura-trax ice charger soon also. http://robotcombat.com/marketplace_lipoly-pq.html

Thanks,
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Yes, they are safe to use in off-road. A couple of HobbyTalk's Sponsors sell the same packs. Click the Pure Hobby or Starluck links on the right hand side of any page for more info.


----------



## cola (Dec 10, 2004)

Will I have to modify anything to make it fit in my mf1?

Thanks,
David


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

You should not have to modify anything other then the pack is a lot thinner so you will need to find a way to fill in between the battery holddown strap and the battery pack.

The packs fit snug (width) in my T4 and I believe the MF battery slot is wider then the T4 slot.


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

I use the 2s4400's in my T3 for backyard bashing the one thing is to make sure you padding around the battery so it does not get to beat up in there. Keep in mind the width of the pack may state 49mm on most websites but with the thick wiring ran up the side of the pack it is more like 51mm.

Robert 
www.purehobby.com


----------



## posfit (Apr 28, 2005)

*Li-po voltage*

i put this on another thread but if it get's missed....

O.K. I have a question. Do Li-po batteries run close to their numbers? We all know that Nimh cell are never really 1.2V so are Lipo's really 3.7V?


----------



## purehobby (Feb 4, 2005)

There are many different factors that could change the voltage of the battery under load but on an average you will see between 3.5-3.4volts under load for the first few minutes.


----------



## starluckrc (Feb 18, 2005)

Highest voltage is 4.2V per cell.


----------

